# RR: 139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Lewis (cond.), Baker, Clark, Herincx, Sinclair, English Chamber Orchestra, St. Anthony Singers	(1961)










2.	Hogwood (cond.), Bott, Kirkby, Ainsley, Thomas, Chance, Baird, Priday, Stowe, Lochmann, Academy of Ancient Music Orchestra & Chorus	(1992)










3.	Haïm (cond.), Graham, Bostridge, Tilling, Palmer, Daniels, De Boever, Agnew, Le Concert d'Astrée, European Voices	(2003)










4.	Christie (cond.), Gens, Marin-Degor, Brua, Berg, Les Arts Florissants	(1994)










5.	Pinnock (cond.), Von Otter, Varcoe, Dawson, Rogers, The English Concert & Choir	(1988)










6.	Jacobs (cond.), Dawson, Joshua, Finley, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Clare College Choir	(1998)










7.	Parrott (cond.), Kirkby, Thomas, Nelson, Taverner Players & Choir	(1981)










8.	Leppard (cond.), Norman, Allen, McLaughlin, English Chamber Orchestra & Chorus	(1985)










9.	Jones (cond.), Flagstad, Schwarzkopf, Hemsley, McNab, Mandikian, Pollak, Rex, Mermaid Orchestra & Singers	(1952)










10.	McGegan (cond.), Hunt, Saffer, Elliott, Dean, Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, Clare College Choir	(1993)










DVDs:
1. Hogwood (cond.), McGregor (dir.), Connolly, Meachem, Crowe, Fulgoni, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Royal Opera Extra Chorus (2009)

2. Christie (cond.), Warner (dir.), Ernman, Maltman, Van Wanrou, Summers, Les Arts Florissants (2008)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Lewis (cond.), Baker, Clark, Herincx, Sinclair, English Chamber Orchestra, St. Anthony Singers	(1961)
2.	Hogwood (cond.), Bott, Kirkby, Ainsley, Thomas, Chance, Baird, Priday, Stowe, Lochmann, Academy of Ancient Music Orchestra & Chorus	(1992)
3.	Haïm (cond.), Graham, Bostridge, Tilling, Palmer, Daniels, De Boever, Agnew, Le Concert d'Astrée, European Voices	(2003)
4.	Christie (cond.), Gens, Marin-Degor, Brua, Berg, Les Arts Florissants	(1994)
5.	Pinnock (cond.), Von Otter, Varcoe, Dawson, Rogers, The English Concert & Choir	(1988)
6.	Jacobs (cond.), Dawson, Joshua, Finley, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Clare College Choir	(1998)
7.	Parrott (cond.), Kirkby, Thomas, Nelson, Taverner Players & Choir	(1981)
8.	Leppard (cond.), Norman, Allen, McLaughlin, English Chamber Orchestra & Chorus	(1985)
9.	Jones (cond.), Flagstad, Schwarzkopf, Hemsley, McNab, Mandikian, Pollak, Rex, Mermaid Orchestra & Singers	(1952)
10.	McGegan (cond.), Hunt, Saffer, Elliott, Dean, Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, Clare College Choir	(1993)

DVDs:
1. Hogwood (cond.), McGregor (dir.), Connolly, Meachem, Crowe, Fulgoni, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Royal Opera Extra Chorus (2009)
2. Christie (cond.), Warner (dir.), Ernman, Maltman, Van Wanrou, Summers, Les Arts Florissants (2008)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

